# equalizer for OS X



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Does anyone make a global equalizer for OS X? Even just controls to lower the bass alittle would be good... my subwoofer has two settings: off, and too much bass. I know you can do this in itunes, but I'm looking for something that will apply to everything, much like windows' simple bass/treble controls.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

not that i know of. the mac os has never had something like that. as for 3rd party, i've never looked. try versiontracker.


----------

